# Giving Away Timeshare



## acsarge1 (Nov 2, 2007)

If anyone knows how I can get out of a timeshare maintenance contract. The timeshare is paid in full. 
Thanks


----------



## pdq (Nov 2, 2007)

Look for a private message.


----------



## vegastime (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate to see anyone just give it away...But, I'm sure you will have alot of takers...including me!  Why don't you just post it and get something!


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 3, 2007)

Depends what the timeshare is - some you can't give away.

The most common suggestion is list it on eBay for $1 with no reserve and hope someone takes it.

Good luck.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a group here (in Branson) that takes timeshare donations for the Turpentine Wildlife Park, and you get a tax deduction if you want it.  But I'll be danged if I can find where I put their link.

If you don't figure something out, drop me an email and I'll look until I find it, or remember it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 3, 2007)

JLB,

I think this is the link you were referring to - http://www.turpentinecreek.org/donations.html

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks.

Here's the donation link:

http://www.trejesto.com/



MULTIZ321 said:


> JLB,
> 
> I think this is the link you were referring to - http://www.turpentinecreek.org/donations.html
> 
> ...


----------



## irbyjr (Nov 5, 2007)

Post the giveaway offer on your timeshare owners' email group.


----------

